# Safety of adapters on uk electricals?



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone
Can anyone tell me if it is the done thing to take across small electrical appliances from the UK to a house in Rhodes (ipod dock, hair straighteners etc)?
Is it possble to continually run small electrical appliances from a UK adaptor or is this a fire hazard? I would like to take across a few electical bits to keep at our home in Rhodes or is this more hassle than its worth?

Jo


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. We have been using them for 18 years & no problems. Even using them for our computer & laptop.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I see no real problems, no more than running through an extension lead in the UK.
However buy yourself a voltage (current) protector for any computerised equipment. The fluctuation and continuity of the electric supply here in Greece is not good.


----------

